# Zwei subnet mit eigene DHCP



## krisgermz (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erst muss ich mich entschuldigen, mein Deutsch ist noch nicht so gut aber ich versuche so viel wie möglich ist. 

Ich möchte gerne wissen ob es geht mit unser Geschäft zwei verschiedene DHCP Netzwerke zu haben, obwohl sie mit ein Kabel miteinander verbunden sind?

Unser current Setup:
Wir haben zwei Büros verbunden mit ein LAN-kabel.
Jetzt ist Büro1 Router (FritzBox 7390) mit IP x.x.1.1 DHCP und DNS für den ganzen Netzwerk.
Buro2 hat ein eigenen Internetverbindung (auch FB 7390) mit IP x.x.1.220 und funktioniert mit manuellen IP-einstellungen als Gateway für Buro2. Also alle Geräte in B2 haben manuell eingestellt ein festen IP und .220 als Gateway und DNS.
Das war die einzige solution was ich könnte mich vorstellen, weil mein Netzwerk Erkenntnis nicht so gut ist.

Aber jetzt möchte ich gerne haben:
B1 mit DHCP und x.x.1.1
B2 mit DHCP und x.x.2.1
und so B2 kann noch der Fileserver, Chatserver und SQL zugreifen in B1

Wie kann das gemacht werden?

Ich habe gelesen dass es mit ein VLAN capable Router und die DNS servers „cross“binden, aber wenn wir keine DNS Server haben, nur die FritzBoxen mit öffentliche ISP DNS servers, geht das?

Entschuldigung für das Englisch und ich hoffe jemand kann mich helfen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi krisgermz und herzlich Willkommen hier im Form.

Grob dargestellt würde ich diesen Aufbau vorschlagen:

```
Büro 1          <----> Büro 2
192.168.1.0/24         192.168.2.0/24

Router / Gateway:
192.168.1.1            192.168.2.1

VPN:
192.168.3.1/24         192.168.3.2/24

Route:
192.168.2.0/24 via 192.168.3.2
                       192.168.1.0/24 via 192.168.3.1
```

Für Büro 1 ist das Netz 192.168.1.*, für Büro 2 das Netz 192.168.2.*, jeweils mit dem Subnetz 255.255.255.0.
Verbunden werden die beiden Fritzboxen über ein VPN, dieses vergibt den beiden Enden die Adresse 192.168.3.1 und .2
Dann noch die Routen für die LANs eintragen und dann sollte das eigentlich laufen. Eventuell musst du noch, falls ihr eine dynmaische IP-Adresse für die Anschlüsse habt, 2 DynDns hosts anlegen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## krisgermz (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo und vielen Dank BK,

diese Vorschlag wäre top wenn die 10Mbit VDSL Upload wäre genug, aber leider hat der Port zwischen die Büros über 3-5Gb Übertragung (transfer?) pro Werktag. 
Ich glaube ich bekomme ärger von die Grafikern ob die Leistung ist langsamer als wie jetzt.

Gibt es etwas anderes?

Ich kann jetzt nicht ein Server pro Büro einrichten (grund: kosten), aber ich kann kleinere Dings kaufen wenn es hilft.

Grüße,
Kris


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

naja, am Traffic kannst du nichts ändern, der ist und bleibt ja gleich. Wie kommst du auf die 3-5 GB / Tag? Es werden ja nur Daten zwischen Büro 1 und 2 übertragen, wenn jemand von 1 etwas von 2 kopiert und umgekehrt.

DHCP / DNS braucht bei weitem nicht so viel Traffic wie du meinst. Eine DNS Anfrage inklusive Antwort kommt vielleicht mal auf 1 KB.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## krisgermz (17. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

Ja also ich kann die Übertragungs menge sehen mit den Netgear ProSafe Verwaltungsprogramm, alles nach und von B2 geht durch ein Port. Ich muss erlich sagen ich war ein bisschen überrascht auch dass da so viel Traffic war.

Alle in B2 arbeitet mit daten auf entweder der Fileserver oder SQL-Server in B1. So zB .psd und .tiff etc sind alle lagert an der Fileserver und gearbeitet oder öffnet vielmal pro tag.

Entschuldigung, ich hat vergessen die Servers in den ersten gang zu schreiben so sie war da nachgeschrieben.

Kris


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

wie gesagt, wenn der Traffic da ist, dann lässt sich das nicht einfach so reduzieren. Du könntest zwar den Traffic der durch das VPN geleitet wird komprimieren, das dürfte aber bei binären Daten nicht allzu viel einsparen.

Wenn du den Zugriff auf die Daten beschleunigen willst, dann würde ich in beide Büros jeweils einen Server stellen und die benötigten Daten zwischen denen regelmäßig spiegeln. Das würde auch das VPN Setup meiner Meinung auch einfacher umsetzbar machen, ein "echtes" Betriebssystem bietet da viel mehr Möglichkeiten als eine Fritzbox.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## krisgermz (18. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

vielen dank für die antworten. Ich sehe was ich kann überzeugen unser chef ins Budget zu machen. 

Kris


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ihr braucht da keinen teuren Server. Ein normaler Rechner mit ausreichend Festplatten reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus.

Grüße,
BK


----------

